# True Aquatic plant or not?



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

I found this guy at my local Walmart, never seen it before, I like ferns so this plant really appealed to me, but what I am wondering does anyone know what it is and if it's a true aquatic plant or not?


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I believe that is a borneo fern or something like that. Not true aquatic.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

ohh yes I see!! man that makes me mad. hahaha!!!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Yep, deffinatly not aquatic.


----------



## Jadelin (Sep 30, 2009)

If you like the look of ferns underwater you might try bolbitis: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/38-African_Water_Fern_Bolbitis_heudelotii.html

There was a guy selling some on the Swap n Shop earlier today.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Trichomanes javanicum, AKA the Borneo Fern or Aqua Fern. It'll do well in moist, humid conditions, but not fully submerged.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

I will bring it back to Walmart and trade it for something that is meant to live in my tank. not outside of it. I was suspicious when I touched it, it just didn't feel like a true aquatic.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

Jadelin said:


> If you like the look of ferns underwater you might try bolbitis: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/38-African_Water_Fern_Bolbitis_heudelotii.html
> 
> There was a guy selling some on the Swap n Shop earlier today.


 
ohh yes!! very nice, that would look great on my DW.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Bolbitus really likes lots of flow, so put it where it will get some.


----------



## TetraJeff (Aug 15, 2010)

This may be a dumb question, but I am very curious, if this plant is not true aquatic, why does it dry up and wants to die when taken out of the water?


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

TetraJeff said:


> This may be a dumb question, but I am very curious, if this plant is not true aquatic, why does it dry up and wants to die when taken out of the water?


 because it desires extremely humid conditions. far more humid than your average house.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ReefkprZ said:


> because it desires extremely humid conditions. far more humid than your average house.


Yup.

This fern is one that would do well and you sometimes see growing in those enclosed Eco Terra tanks that are kept very humid for Dart frogs.


----------

